# UK man guilty: immigration identity fraud



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

From the story: UK man guilty: immigration identity fraud - DIAC Online Newsroom
A Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) spokesman said the man, a UK citizen, obtained permanent residence by providing false information to the department, used false identities to travel into and out of Australia over the past decade, and fraudulently applied for an Australian passport to facilitate further travel.

Kttykat


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

What a mental case!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

these people make it so hard for the genuine, im glad they caught him hopefully he will serve a prison sentance and not just deported. In the Uk people have this sick tendancy to steal some ones ID as soon as they die especially when they are young ( car accidents ect). This is why when we dispose of bank statements they tell us to burn them, Anyhow im side tracking, im glad hes being caught and as i said i hope prison wont be a holiday camp in Australia ( if he gets time) as it is in the UK.
Well done KK for posting this thread,

Louiseb


----------

